# NYU GSP



## free twitch (Mar 25, 2006)

hello. I'm hoping to get some information from current NYU students. I've recently been accepted to NYU under the general studies program, and declined from tisch. If I understand correctly, this means I can get my general study courses out of the way my freshman year and go into the film program as a sophomore? My high school grades and sat score are below NYU standards; I will really need to work hard my freshman year. My question is, should I go into NYU under the GSP? or go to another school and attempt to transfer into NYU as a sophomore. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, 

That's too bad about Tisch but congrats on getting into NYU, it's a significant accomplishment. If you can afford it I would definitely go to NYU for your freshman year. You will be able to get a lot of courses out of the way and if you do well I think you would have a much better shot at getting in to the film program sophomore year (you will have a big advantage over people applying from different schools). 

Just curious though, what was your GPA, SAT scores and all that jazz. I am supposed to hear back from Tisch this saturday and I am tremendously anxious.

good luck and congrats,

-cody


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 26, 2006)

GSP has been called an extremely expensive community college. I'd carefully consider saving the 50 grand and transferring in... keep in mind, transfers have to have extremely good academic records.


----------



## free twitch (Mar 27, 2006)

Titanium- thanks, the advice is helpful; however, I was told that if I maintain a certain GPA (3.0 I believe?) as a freshman, I am guaranteed a position in Tisch as a sophomore. This seems more appealing than going through the application process again as a transfer student. 

Cody- I attend a pretty solid private institution. My school doesn't have a class ranking system. My GPA is a 3.2 and I scored a 1200 on the old SATs (530 v 670 m). I didn't take any SAT IIs. I forget what I scored on the new SATs, but it wasn't any better. I do remember that I scored a 6 on the essay. (that's  combined scores of 3, doh!) If you're wondering how I was accepted to NYU then you're in the same boat as  me and my family. I highly doubted that I would get in; my college counsler said it was a definite "reach" school. But then again, I was rejected by Tisch and admitted to the GSP. 

I was wait listed at Emerson, accepted to Syracuse, and waiting to hear from Chapman. Good luck to all you HS seniors.


----------



## elvenqueen10 (Apr 2, 2006)

yes! there is someone else! I was starting to think I was alone as a GSP'd tischie too. It's not really like we were rejected from Tisch (because technically they accepted our artistic portfolios). it's more like deferred for a year. 
Anyhow, do you have any idea when we get to start our production courses at tisch? I have to say that is a factor in my NYU decision because I don't them to back into sophomore year b/c I want to double major in something from CAS. I'm also still waiting on my financial aid.

I also got into BU, Emerson, and Fordham- LC (not that it's a film school).


----------



## Lauren O'Gieblyn (Mar 18, 2008)

hah, Yes glad to see all these people in the same boat as me. It was a bit of a weird feeling, reading the sentence of rejection from Tisch being followed up by a congratulations you can still attend the GSP program.

I've been reading a lot of negative things about GSP though on the internet, people calling it the retard school of NYU and what not, and saying its ruining the prestige of the school. How true is all of this? I mean, it is still a part of NYU, and last I checked, that's a pretty good college in itself right? Are the majority of students in Tisch right now previous GSP students? If so, I think that would be re-assuring. How many people did they really accept fresh out of high school to start right in, fully in Tisch? Is getting into GSP really that great of an accomplishment, or is it like people say just a way for NYU to make money off of kids who weren't good enough for the other schools?

I mean, technically all my grades, test scores, and other requirements were to NYU standards, but I didn't make it in time for early decision, so was it just because they were full up that they deferred me? I like to think so, but maybe there's more to it than that...
anyone know?

-Lauren


----------



## elvenqueen10 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lauren-
Two years into to tisch i can answer questions

GSP itself was amazing. I had small classes and I loved my professors. I asked them (not Tisch professors) to write my recommendations for internships and scholarships. They knew me best and wrote detailed letters. It most certainly doesn't drag down the quality of NYU.  It's work if you take the right classes. But it's worth it. Don't listen to haters. They're just jealous because we ended up with a better version of writing the essay and don't take ConWest.

There are very few GSP-TISCH students. There are about 30. I don't think GSP is a way to get extra money.

What is a waste of money is the summer class you have to take the summer after the first year. Good class, but it puts you ahead in credits even though you are in no way behind. If you were on financial aid, that class could make you hit a credit limit early and you'll lose your financial aid early (it's this stupid 113 credits before your last semester--you lose your aid policy).

Also, GSP-Tisch really messed up my chance to explore a lot of disciplines in the film department. Now, I'm an animation concentrator and I'm so far behind. Totally killed my chance to double major and I might not even be able to finish my minor.

So overall, If you absolutely love Tisch and love film and know that you want to direct or be a cinematographer--GSP-TISCH is a good deal. Other than that, I would see where else you got in.


----------

